# Bethesda would be happy with just one “premium” release a year



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bethesda would be happy with just one “premium” release a year*

Bethesda isn’t aiming to become a mass publisher, according to marketing and PR vice-president Pete Hines.










Speaking with Joystiq at QuakeCon, Hines said Bethesda doesn’t have an aggressive growth-for-growth’s-sake strategy.

“It’s not a situation where we set out to say ‘Well, we need to be acquiring studios at this level,’ or ‘We need to be a 10,”‘ he said.

“We know for sure that we don’t want to be a publisher that is publishing 20 to 30 games a year, that’s not who we are.

“We’re more about fewer premium titles and putting our full attention behind those, and if it’s one a year, or two a year, or three a year or four a year, what’s most important is backing the best bets, putting our full support behind those and making them great. And then, do it again.”

Bethesda’s current known line-up includes Wolfenstein: The New Order, The Evil Within, and The Elder Scrolls Online, all due in 2014, and more tenuously, Doom 4 and Prey 2.

Source: VG24/7


----------

